# iPad bloqué en mode de récupération..



## m-a-x-i-m-u-m (31 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour a tous !

je vous explique toute l'histoire ..

j'ai un iPad 1 gen jailbreake en 4.3.3, jusque la cava ..

Commençant a perdre patience a attendre l'ios 5  jailbreake en unthedered .. je décida de le jailbreaké en thedered avec redsnow ... je lance ,mode dfu , on vois toute les phrase défilé sur l'iPad ect .. et la j'ai le câble usb avec la flèche vers itunes .. donc je me dit sa a foirer .. je vais devoir le restaure .. en effet .. il me di aussi que je peux installé la new maj (l'ios5) donc il telecharge la maj.. puis l'ordinateur me di que l iPad est en mode de récupération et que je dois le restaure.. donc je lance la restauration et voila mon problème .. sur l'ordinateur la barre de restaurations est presque au bout ( 2 mm) et sur l'iPad elle est au bout et il reste comme ca ...  help (deso des fautes si il y a mai je suis vraiment dégoûté ..)


----------



## tantoillane (31 Octobre 2011)

m-a-x-i-m-u-m a dit:


> (deso des fautes si il y a mai je suis vraiment dégoûté ..)



Et ?
As-tu essayé une restauration en mode DFU ?


----------



## m-a-x-i-m-u-m (31 Octobre 2011)

pour être sur c'est bien le brancher sur l'ordi, l'éteindre ,le rallumer en appuyant sur le bouton home et le bouton power pendant 10 sec et relâcher le bouton de tension et attendre que itunes le trouve ..si c ça il me mai toujours la même chose ,qu'il est en mode de récupération et qu'il faut le restaurer .. mai a chaque fois que je lance la restauration elle bug a la fin ..


----------



## tantoillane (31 Octobre 2011)

En mode DFU, l'écran de l'iPad est noir. Un exemple de vidéo qui peut t'aider
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6FSHAp6fvk


----------



## m-a-x-i-m-u-m (31 Octobre 2011)

oui c'est bien ça que j'ai fait .. tous est exactement normale ..ecran noir ect.. et quand la restauration commence .. ça bug a la fin ..enfaite pense qu'il n'y a carrément plus de système d'exploitation decu ..quand je le branche a iTunes il m'affiche la pomme 2sec et puis direct mode usb avec le câble ... pour sur l'ordi mode récupération ,vous devez restaurez .. toujours la meme chose ..


----------



## m-a-x-i-m-u-m (1 Novembre 2011)

j'ai essaye cette video http: //www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=dkVr5CxFiFM  pour sortir du recovery mode ( mode de récupération ) et enfaite ça fonctionne bien mais il ne redémarre pas car il n'y a plus de firmware dessus .. personne a une idée comment en remettre un .. cela pourrai marcher de telecharger une ancienne version d'itunes (itunes 10.1) et de retelecharger le firmware qui allait  avec pour l'ipad a ce moment là ..a savoir le firmware 4.2.1 ?


----------



## tantoillane (2 Novembre 2011)

La version d'iTunes est indépendante de la version de l'iOS qu'il va installer. Peut importe la version d'iTunes que tu utilises, il cherchera toujours à installer la version la plus récente du iOS disponible pour le iDevice


----------



## m-a-x-i-m-u-m (2 Novembre 2011)

Merci des réponses mais j'ai téléphone cher Apple et il m'ont dit de le restaure avec un autre ordinateur et sa marché !


----------



## RachelWeisz (10 Juillet 2020)

Lorsque votre iPad est en mode de récupération, vous pouvez le connecter à un ordinateur sur lequel iTunes est installé. iTunes va le restaurer.

NdlM : lien supprimé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Juillet 2020)

C'est ce qu'il a indiqué dans son poste... de 2011


----------



## Sly54 (10 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> C'est ce qu'il a indiqué dans son poste... de 2011


tkt, j'ai viré le lien, ça ressemblait trop à du spam…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Juillet 2020)

Oui, j’ai vu ça mais il n’en avait pas mis dans l’autre poste (il n’en avait que 2 quand j’ai regardé )


----------



## Sly54 (10 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Oui, j’ai vu ça mais il n’en avait pas mis dans l’autre poste (il n’en avait que 2 quand j’ai regardé )


Oui mais méfiance ! On va dire que maintenant on l'a à l'oeil…


----------

